# Black Theraband



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I don't know, but I may have discovered something. I recently opened a brand new roll of black TheraBand and made a bandset.
I wasn't expecting much in the way of durability, as in the past I have gotten as few as 25 shots with tapered cuts of this color. Never got more than maybe 100 - 150 shots though.

But this set is still going strong after 73 kajillion shots. No sign of wear yet???? Could it be a _freshness_ issue? Anybody got any experience with this?


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

i never said anything since everyone has negative wear issues, but i am with you DH, i am using BTB, as well with very satisfying results, with no tear issues either, it still is shooting very well after i dont know how many hundreds of shots.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Cut? Length? Elongation %?
Enquiring minds want to know, DH!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Just started using some . Band life not as bad as I thought .Hundreds of shots on a straight cut.Low torque as expected. Will investigate more.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

M_J said:


> Cut? Length? Elongation %?
> Enquiring minds want to know, DH!


Okay. I am using a doubled bandset. My draw length is 42". I cut them 9" long. The taper is from 3/4" to 1/2". I use cotton twine to tie. I have been shooting mostly 3/8 steel, but have shot quite a bit of 7/16 steel (best match, I think). Also have shot a good amount of the steel ball that Nathan had on sale a while ago which is juster under 1/2".


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

Your elongation is under 500%, and you're shooting kinda heavy ammo for it. I feel like that's why the stuff breaks so quick- people stretch it from 12" to 65" or 68" flinging 1/4" steel at Mach 4. Then it breaks in ten shots. But boooooy was it fast!!!


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

And I also bought a bunch of that steel off Nathan


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

How do you like that steel, Pop?


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

i love it, it's a tad larger than 7/16"and is great for hunting. i made the jump from 3/8 steel to 7/16" and bought these while i was waiting for the 7/16" to arrive (i have to get tricky with shipping my steel, otherwise the shipping is insane) and now i like shooting these and my 5/8 more than everything else! and now i have 30 lbs of 3/8" and 30 lbs of 7/16" sitting.


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

i just reread the initial post. it may be the freshness/storage of your rubber. i store all my unused rubber in a mortar ammo can that's air and light tight, with a handful of desiccant packs in it to control moisture (i'm a block downwind from the pacific ocean) it's my "Latex Locker"


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

I personally always tie pouch ends with a thinner gauge rubber than being shot... usually i use blue, I find it helps pouch end life alot, and its lighter..I can't really comment on knot attachments because its rarely I do so, maybe the odd tube rig... I personally get great life from thin bands, especially if doubled, and tied as mentioned above. What I find does shorten life of thin bands most is: poorly tied pouch end, ie too much wrap, too tight, or too loose alowing friction, too heavy taper..thin bands don't need to be heavily tapered unless your trying to break the sound barrier... and worn, knicked or jaggered rotary cutters can put tiny knicks in the bands that obviously grow faster than a thicker band... longer band cuts also help a lot, I don't use any thing less than 9" tied these days...
Edit: I always store the bands air tight , out of the sun...


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

My original point was about freshness. I am cutting, tapering, and tying the same as I have been for some time. But all of a sudden -- with this fresh roll -- I am getting phenomenal band life. I am wondering if it's just that the rubber is fresher.

Well as time passes and some experimentation is done. . .


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

It probably is the freshness, that stuffs so thin, it may have a more pronounced effect


----------



## jskeen (Feb 7, 2011)

pop shot said:


> i just reread the initial post. it may be the freshness/storage of your rubber. i store all my unused rubber in a mortar ammo can that's air and light tight, with a handful of desiccant packs in it to control moisture (i'm a block downwind from the pacific ocean) it's my "Latex Locker"


That's bloody brilliant! I've been keeping mine in ziplock bags in a drawer, but I've got 50 cal boxes all over the place, and never thought to use one to keep my bands and tubes in. Gonna go move one into the office when I wander back out there today.


----------

